# San Marzano Tomatoes



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, botanically, tomatoes are a fruit, and a pretty tasty one at that.  So I placed this question in the fruit and nuts topic area.

We can finally get canned, San Marzano Tomatoes here.  But they are more expensive than the other canned tomatoes.  I've heard that these are superior tomatoes, and some people here in D.C. land won't use any other kind.  Hence my question; are they worth the extra price; and, what make them so special?

Of course I'm going to purchase a can, just to see for myself.  But I want to know your thoughts.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 28, 2009)

I have heard the same thing about their superior taste, but can't find them here in FL. Let us know what you think.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2009)

I enjoy using them, I find them sweeter and thus no adding sugar to my sauce to get rid of that tartness.I end up with a superior tasting  pasta sauce with them.
kadesma


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 28, 2009)

I found them, after MUCH searching, in the Fresh Market store here.

Ho hum. They were very pretty in the can, nice and firm, full of flavor.

But when I blind taste tested them with 2 other peeled whole tomato products,
I could not tell a difference, and neither could my wife.

But hey! Food network stars rave about them, so perhaps my taste buds are inferior! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodweed - For a canned tomato, they are the best. I do not seek them out though. 

I love mine straight off the vine, and if I was smarter than the grasshopper, I'd learn to can my own so I could enjoy them year round.

But back to your question. For me, canned tomatoes are a compliment to a nice meal. But they are not the main player. With that in mind, I do not seek out a specific brand in the can.

Bob


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2009)

Beware of what you find labeled as San Marzano tomatoes in the US. Just because they say San Marzano on the label just not mean they are the real thing. Just as real champagne only comes from Champagne France, but you see plenty of California champagnes, the same is true of San Marzano tomatoes. Real the label to see where the tomatoes were canned to find out if you have the real deal.

As to your question about what makes then so special GW, it has to do with the soil they are grown in. They grow very close to Mount Vesuvius so the soil has a lot of volcanic ash. I do not know the specifics as to why that makes them better than other tomatoes, but that is the reason they are different.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

GB - Not shooting at your post, but do you have a reason to think we are not getting the real deal when buying canned tomatoes? Just because it may have been canned somewhere else is not necessarily a bad thing. Lots of trucks going every where 

Bob


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> ...Just because it may have been canned somewhere else is not necessarily a bad thing. Lots of trucks going every where
> 
> Bob




If they were grown in San Marzano Italy, and canned in California, I certainly don't want them!  

I am interested in the trucks that made the trip though.


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2009)

San Marzano tomatoes are canned in San Marzano. The pick then and can them right away to preserve the quality. They are not shipping the high quality tomatoes from Italy to Chicago only to can them in the US. That would risk major damage to the tomato and there would be no benefit to doing it that way. 

I am not saying that non-San Marzano tomatoes are not good. All I am saying is that just because the can says San Marzano on it does not make it the real deal. It is the same thing with Parmesan cheese. The real thing comes from Parma. Anything else, even if it is labeled as Parmesan is not the real Parmesan cheese. It can still be delicious, but it is not the actual cheese from that region in Italy.


----------



## licia (Jun 29, 2009)

Tomatoes have a different taste no matter what the soil.  I've bought fresh tomatoes from a local produce market and they were delicious - then when our own came in I was so surprised at the difference in the taste. I don't think it was just the variety since we had 3 or 4 different varieties and they all had taste superior to any I've had in quite a while.  I've even taken the suckers off the tomato plants and started a crop of tomatoes to come in later.  The suckers were put into a growing medium and are looking wonderful. No canned or bought tomato can equal one pulled off your own vine and eaten quickly.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 29, 2009)

Yup, lots of imitators out there. Took me forever to find authentic ones. What a waste of time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2009)

According to THIS it should be very easy to tell if you have the authentic product, and not some other product...

Enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, UB.  That's the brand I use. There is a difference in taste.  Also, the acidic tartness often associated with canned tomatoes is not there.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> If they were grown in San Marzano Italy, and canned in California, I certainly don't want them!
> 
> I am interested in the trucks that made the trip though.



Thanks Andy for the morning laugh. And I do agree that if they're shipping tomatoes to California to can, there is certainly something fishy there.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 29, 2009)

there are cans of 1) san marzanno variety tomatoes grown in other places
2) tomatoes of some variety grown in san marzanno region, 3) and san marzanno variety tomatoes grown in san marzanno and canned there.  If you get the 3rd, the real thing, it should have a DOP garauntee from the Italian GOv't on the can, the tomatoes are very meaty and sweet and make a rich sauce. Other Roma tomatoes are great too, but are not as meaty or sweet. 

I use them for sauce for spaghetti. I use a great California tomato product from Muir Glen for chili, and a fine Jersey canned tom for soups, stews etc.


----------

